# Seasoning a new gas grill?



## jbird (Feb 23, 2012)

*Hello Smokers!*

*  So since we are all in to smoking/grilling i'm asking fo some help or suggestions. I    *

*bought **a brand new grill and am going to season it and wondered if anyone had *

*any good ideas **besides the basic wash well, lather w oil and let it cook off? Any *

*suggestions would be **greatly appreciated! *


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2012)

If you new gasser is stainless steel, seasoning isn't going to do much good except for the grill grates. Give it a good cleaning by firing up the grill to burn off the oils used in the manufacturing process and then when it's cool enough, give it a good wipe down with some vegetable oil or canola oil. Bring the grill temp up to 450°-500° and let it run for about an hour then shut the gass off and let the grill cool with the lid closed.  It may take a couple of seasonings to get a good no-stick patina going.


----------



## jbird (Feb 23, 2012)

*Yes it is stainless..So there no since of using flavors as veggies or anything?*


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2012)

It depends on what your grates are made of-if they are made of cast iron or cast steel, you'll need to season them so they don't rust. If they are porcelain coated, you won't need to season them.

I'm not following on your comment "using flavors as veggies or anything?" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It's been a really long day already.


----------



## jbird (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry Dutch i meant like don't use onion, garlic ect...?


----------

